# Fehler beim Abspielen von Dateien im WMP9



## ToKo (7. November 2003)

Bis vor kurzem konnte ich jede Datei mit dem Windows Media Player 9 abspielen, neuerdings geht das ganze nichtmehr, bekomme stattdessen bei fast allen Dateien folgendes angezeigt: 

http://space.shockerboard.de/fehler.gif 

"Der Quellfilter für diese Datei konnte nicht geladen werden." 
"0x80040241: Dieser Dateityp wird von Windows Media Player nicht unterstützt" 

Bis vor kurzem wie gesagt ging das jedoch ohne Probleme, ich habe auch nichts (meiner Meinung nach) relevantes hinzugefügt oder entfernt. 

Ich sitze jetzt seit mehreren Tagen da und ziehe Codecs usw, aber alles hilft nix (habe die Standard teile von MS gezogen, dann welche like DivX etc.), der Fehler wird immerwieder angezeigt. 

So'ne Art "Neuinstallation" (da man die 9er Version meines Wissens nach ohne Systemwiederherstellung oder format nicht wegbekommt) mit der Install Datei habe ich ebenfalls mehrmals versucht, das brachte allerdings auch keinen Erfolg. 

Werden jetzt vielleicht einige sagen ich solle die Dateien doch mit nem andren Player abspielen, das ist mir allerdings auch klar, da funktioniert wiederum auch alles, aber es muss eben mit dem WMP9 gehen, da einige Programme zum Abspielen von Jingles zB auf dem Prinzip basieren. 

Naja, wäre über Hilfe oder Tipps dankbar, Grüße, 
ToKo


----------

